# People over here eat goldfish



## Guest (Jun 3, 2017)

That's so sad. Goldfish are pets not food. Mum just offered me some obviously I said no.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2017)

They're crackers. Cheese flavored crackers. Not actual animals.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2017)

ouesi said:


> They're crackers. Cheese flavored crackers. Not actual animals.


Phew that's ok then. But don't call them go,dfish give them a decent name that won't get people think what you eat actual goldfish?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

They look tasty .


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Bet real goldfish taste horrid; filthy buggers they are! 

Chickens, ducks, pigs, goats and rabbits can be pets too......


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2017)

BlueJay said:


> Bet real goldfish taste horrid; filthy buggers they are!
> 
> Chickens, ducks, pigs, goats and rabbits can be pets too......


I used to have a rabbit called Pinky.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

danielled said:


> I used to have a rabbit called Pinky.


Rabbit macaroni cheese is delicious


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Did your mum have a laugh Dan?


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Goldfish crackers are delicious.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

danielled said:


> Phew that's ok then. But don't call them go,dfish give them a decent name that won't get people think what you eat actual goldfish?


Time, then, to rename the traditional English dish known as Toad In The Hole.

For the benefit of those not acquainted with the culinary delight, Toad in the hole consists of sausages and Yorkshire pudding batter.

Polite notice; no toads or frogs mistaken for toads were hurt, harmed or included during the making of this product.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2017)

FeelTheBern said:


> Goldfish crackers are delicious.


They have a misleading name. My aunty said when our Harrison first got offered one he said no I don't eat real goldfish. That was a year ago apparrantly. Found that out today.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2017)

Zaros said:


> Time, then, to rename the traditional English dish known as Toad In The Hole.
> 
> For the benefit of those not acquainted with the culinary delight, Toad in the hole consists of sausages and Yorkshire pudding batter.
> 
> Polite notice; no toads or frogs mistaken for toads were hurt, harmed or included during the making of this product.


Toad in the hole is more obvious. Though when I was 5 and mum made toad in the hole she put it out said what it was an I said mummy I'm not eating frogs.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Is it not obvious that they're crackers?


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2017)

Sweety said:


> Is it not obvious that they're crackers?


Not to me no. Not all of us have brilliant vision you know. What did you expect when they simply call them goldfish. From where I'm sat I couldn't read the box. If you read the post it was mum who asked me in her words"do you want some goldfish?"


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

danielled said:


> They have a misleading name. My aunty said when our Harrison first got offered one he said no I don't eat real goldfish. That was a year ago apparrantly. Found that out today.


I have to admit, the name had me fooled at first as well. But that was almost 10 years ago, and I've been eating them ever since.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2017)

FeelTheBern said:


> I have to admit, the name had me fooled at first as well. But that was almost 10 years ago, and I've been eating them ever since.


So it's not just me.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Sweety said:


> Is it not obvious that they're crackers?


It's obvious something is crackers.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2017)

rona said:


> Did your mum have a laugh Dan?


Doesn't help that I couldn't read the box.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2017)

danielled said:


> Doesn't help that I couldn't read the box.


Did the part about them being in a box and not in a fishbowl not give it away then?


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

How about a hotdog?


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2017)

ouesi said:


> Did the part about them being in a box and not in a fishbowl not give it away then?


I couldn't make out that they were in a box. Due to the distance it was from me it was blurry. I just told you how I couldn't make out what they were in.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

danielled said:


> So it's not just me.


My mum asked me if I wanted to eat a goldfish. Surprised at this offer, I initially refused. But then I took a look at the container they were in and realised that actual goldfish wouldn't be sold in a packet.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2017)

BlueJay said:


> How about a hotdog?


That is a sausage inbetween too oval ish buns.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

danielled said:


> That is a sausage inbetween too oval ish buns.


A sausage made of DOG???


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Zaros said:


> Time, then, to rename the traditional English dish known as Toad In The Hole.
> 
> For the benefit of those not acquainted with the culinary delight, Toad in the hole consists of sausages and Yorkshire pudding batter.
> 
> Polite notice; no toads or frogs mistaken for toads were hurt, harmed or included during the making of this product.


Not to Mention Spotted Dick.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2017)

FeelTheBern said:


> My mum asked me if I wanted to eat a goldfish. Surprised at this offer, I initially refused. But then I took a look at the container they were in and realised that actual goldfish wouldn't be sold in a packet.


Mum took them away as soon as I refused. Actually when you win goldfish from fairs they are put in a packet of water. I stopped getting them from fairs when I got wise to how cruel that is.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2017)

BlueJay said:


> How about a hotdog?


Funnily enough, hot dogs and goldfish are two of my go-to training treats for the dogs  That and string cheese. 
Portable, cheap, and doesn't need to be kept cool.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2017)

BlueJay said:


> A sausage made of DOG???


No.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Funnily enough, hot dogs and goldfish are two of my go-to training treats for the dogs  That and string cheese.
> Portable, cheap, and doesn't need to be kept cool.


You could start your own pet shop!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

danielled said:


> No.


Surely thats just as reasonable as a box of goldfish jerky (unless they were still sort of raw and juicy, like prunes)


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2017)

BlueJay said:


> You could start your own pet shop!


Only I'd treat animals in my pet shop if I were to start one a heck of a lot better than most pet shops we have today.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2017)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Not to Mention Spotted Dick.


OMG that's an actual food?!

I don't know what's worse, calling innocent foods scary names like gold fish or hot dogs (okay, hot dogs are not innocent food), or calling scary foods innocent names. Like black pudding. Isn't that actually congealed blood? It's not pudding at all is it?!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

I know its crackers so im not sure if this is a parody post. But is it so much worse to eat one type of fish than another? Not that anyone would want to eat a goldfish


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

ouesi said:


> OMG that's an actual food?!
> 
> I don't know what's worse, calling innocent foods scary names like gold fish or hot dogs (okay, hot dogs are not innocent food), or calling scary foods innocent names. Like black pudding. Isn't that actually congealed blood? It's not pudding at all is it?!


Love spotted dick, with nice thick custard


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

ouesi said:


> OMG that's an actual food?!
> 
> I don't know what's worse, calling innocent foods scary names like gold fish or hot dogs (okay, hot dogs are not innocent food), or calling scary foods innocent names. Like black pudding. Isn't that actually congealed blood? It's not pudding at all is it?!


It is its a pudding good with custard
for the uninitiated

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/spotteddickandcustar_87835

There is also *******.
https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/2552644/*******-with-onion-gravy


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Not to Mention *Spotted Dick.*


I was hoping no one would mention this. ^^^

If anyone has had the misfortune of being slipped a spotted dick, then they'll already be familiar with the limited variety of creams available only by prescription.:Nurse


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2017)

Smuge said:


> I know its crackers so im not sure if this is a parody post. But is it so much worse to eat one type of fish than another? Not that anyone would want to eat a goldfish


Why would I make a parody post?


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2017)

ouesi said:


> OMG that's an actual food?!
> 
> I don't know what's worse, calling innocent foods scary names like gold fish or hot dogs (okay, hot dogs are not innocent food), or calling scary foods innocent names. Like black pudding. Isn't that actually congealed blood? It's not pudding at all is it?!


Pigs blood yes but I try not to think about that when I eat it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2017)

Siskin said:


> Love spotted dick, with nice thick custard


:Yuck:Yuck:Vomit:Vomit
:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

FeelTheBern said:


> I realised that actual goldfish wouldn't be sold in a packet.


Desiccated goldfish is. :Smuggrin


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2017)

danielled said:


> Pigs blood yes but I try not to think about that when I eat it.


But crackers with a funny name you won't touch? 
:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Zaros said:


> I was hoping no one would mention this. ^^^
> 
> There is also Mince cobbler


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Zaros said:


> I was hoping no one would mention this. ^^^
> 
> If anyone has had the misfortune of being slipped a spotted dick, then they'll already be familiar with the limited variety of creams available only by prescription.:Nurse


*cough* Toed in the hole may also require some sort of soothing cream

_tone lowered_


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2017)

danielled said:


> Why would I make a parody post?


This makes the whole thread even funnier now :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2017)

ouesi said:


> This makes the whole thread even funnier now :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Why, just because I couldn't make out what they were in or that they were crackers? Well I'm sorry but that is not my fault.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> There is also minced cobbler


And speaking in plural terms, they would no doubt have once belonged to the guy who owned the spotted dick.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

The RSPCA has been called out to investigate after recent reports of a pod of dolphins being kept in inappropriate conditions.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2017)

danielled said:


> Why, just because I couldn't make out what they were in or that they were crackers? Well I'm sorry but that is not my fault.


No, that you were offended by the name of the crackers


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Zaros said:


> And speaking in plural terms, they would no doubt have once belonged to the guy who owned the spotted dick.


That would certainly make anyone Bubble and Squeak wouldn't it?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

BlueJay said:


> *cough* Toed in the hole may also require some sort of soothing cream
> 
> _tone lowered_


At this point, I'd better keep me fingers to myself, otherwise this thread is bound to get closed and some people will never be able to pass a camel by without looking at its feet and wondering how their toes often found their way into primark leggings.:Wacky


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Zaros said:


> At this point, I'd better keep me fingers to myself, otherwise this thread is bound to get closed and some people will never be able to pass a camel by without looking at its feet and wondering how their toes often found their way into primark leggings.:Wacky


They have solved that problem now they do special guards, do try to keep up Zaros
http://www.cuchini.com/


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I once nearly murdered a goldfish thinking I was doing it a favour by putting it in very warm water.

In my defence, I was young, wearing hotpants and obsessed by Brian Ferry.

Clear indications I wasn't thinking straight.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2017)

For those with a bigger appetite, there are also whales.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

This whole thing has made me want to devour a great bag of Goldfish crackers.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> They have solved that problem now they do special guards, do try to keep up Zaros
> http://www.cuchini.com/


Oh sh1t! I've been using one of those to keep my nose from getting sunburned. :Facepalm

Now I understand why there's always a big empty space around me when I'm on the beach.:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Zaros said:


> Oh sh1t! I've been using one of those to keep my nose from getting sunburned. :Facepalm
> 
> Now I understand why there's always a big empty space around me when I'm on the beach.:Shamefullyembarrased


Bet you looked like a right eaton mess


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

ouesi said:


> For those with a bigger appetite, there are also whales.


Oh now, whale, chips and peas would go down very nicely.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

ouesi said:


> For those with a bigger appetite, there are also whales.


"Made with real Cheddar cheese"?

I doubt that! I'm close enough to Cheddar to buy my cheese from there *drool*


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Made with real whale!!!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

BlueJay said:


> Made with real whale!!!


Of course!

Anything else would be gross.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Who remembers Hedgehog Crisps ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> Who remembers Hedgehog Crisps ?


No thanks, I'm vegetarian  :Hilarious


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

SusieRainbow said:


> Who remembers Hedgehog Crisps ?


I do. They spike your tongue, don't they?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I always found Nesquik cereal a weird one as clearly the rabbit is about to eat his own droppings


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

This is hilarious on just so many levels!!!!!! :Joyful:Happy


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

They were a marketing gimmick from Walker's Crisps , no hedgehogs involved. I never fancied them though.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Sairy said:


> I always found Nesquik cereal a weird one as clearly the rabbit is about to eat his own droppings
> 
> View attachment 313231


But they really do, don't they ? Just not with cold milk on.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

SusieRainbow said:


> But they really do, don't they ? Just not with cold milk on.


I don't know, I've never had a rabbit. I had a friend whose dog used to eat rabbit droppings. Maybe someone who has a rabbit can clarify.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Sairy said:


> I don't know, I've never had a rabbit. I had a friend whose dog used to eat rabbit droppings. Maybe someone who has a rabbit can clarify.


Well the easter bunny brings chocolate, no?
It's aaaaall coming together!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> But they really do, don't they ? Just not with cold milk on.





Sairy said:


> I don't know, I've never had a rabbit. I had a friend whose dog used to eat rabbit droppings. Maybe someone who has a rabbit can clarify.


Yep, they do. 
My gerbils used to as well.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Animallover26 said:


> Yep, they do.
> My gerbils used to as well.


Maybe it tastes better second time around.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Also in the 80s wasn't there crisps called 'piglets'


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

BlueJay said:


> Well the easter bunny brings chocolate, no?
> It's aaaaall coming together!


I believe the Easter Bunny lurks around your garden in a furtive fashion in the dead of night hiding things in the bushes and bird baths.

I have read of serial killers who behave in a similar fashion.

Just sayin.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

SusieRainbow said:


> But they really do, don't they ? Just not with cold milk on.


yes they do as do guinea pigs

Rabbits produce a soft form of poo in the morning which they eat straight from their bottom so that they have a second chance to get nutrition from their grass and hay. Guinea Pigs are similar


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

smokeybear said:


> yes they do as do guinea pigs
> 
> Rabbits produce a soft form of poo in the morning which they eat straight from their bottom so that they have a second chance to get nutrition from their grass and hay. Guinea Pigs are similar


So not only is Nesquik cereal tasty, it also educates children on a rabbit's eating habits.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

What about a Penguin?










(Its a chocolate bar in case its not clear )


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

stuaz said:


> What about a Penguin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong. That's congealed penguin blood.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

BlueJay said:


> Wrong. That's congealed penguin blood.


haha of course. I just saw the packet and saw a tiny penguin on the front so assumed they had been shrunk inside it!


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Also... America is well known for its Buffalo Wings......










They are tasty though.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

How about okra or as they are also called 'ladies fingers'


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

What about fish fingers ? Prawn balls ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2017)

ebonycat said:


> How about okra or 'ladies fingers'


Okra is an actual food  
Stewed with tomatoes it's quite delicious.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2017)

So I post an innocent thread only to be mocked, hmmm figures. What'd I expect. Teach me to post about something I genuinely didn't know was a cracker. Lesson learnt. Never post anything innoccent like this again.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2017)

danielled said:


> So I post an innocent thread only to be mocked, hmmm figures. What'd I expect. Teach me to post about something I genuinely didn't know was a cracker. Lesson learnt. Never post anything innoccent like this again.


Danielle, no one is mocking you.
Do you not find it funny the different names we give food?

Goldfish are not goldfish, they're crackers.
Hot dogs are not dogs, they're sausages.
Black pudding is not pudding it's blood :Vomit
Spotted dick is not a STD it's apparently a dessert with a really unfortunate name.
Lady's Fingers are not actual fingers of human women with nice manners, they're some sort of pastry, I'm not even sure LOL

It's just a thread about strange names for food many of which are really funny if you stop and think about it.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

ebonycat said:


> Also in the 80s wasn't there crisps called 'piglets'


Isnt there also pigs in Blankets


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Isnt there also pigs in Blankets


These are little hotdogs (cocktail links) rolled up in dough and baked.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

danielled said:


> So I post an innocent thread only to be mocked, hmmm figures. What'd I expect. Teach me to post about something I genuinely didn't know was a cracker. Lesson learnt. Never post anything innoccent like this again.


It's not about you Danielle, not everything is.

We have had a laugh about bizarre names for food.

Don't be so self obsessed as to believe all is about you.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

lorilu said:


> These are little hotdogs (cocktail links) rolled up in dough and baked.


Not here. Here they're cocktail sausages wrapped in bacon.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2017)

Moon pies are not pies nor are they made of moon


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

danielled said:


> I used to have a rabbit called Pinky.


So did I ! he was Albino.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

danielled said:


> So I post an innocent thread only to be mocked, hmmm figures. What'd I expect. Teach me to post about something I genuinely didn't know was a cracker. Lesson learnt. Never post anything innoccent like this again.


Dan, didn't it occur to you to ascertain the facts, perhaps by asking your mum what exactly the "goldfish" were, before publicly announcing it on a forum of pet lovers?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> Not here. Here they're cocktail sausages wrapped in bacon.


Bacon is also often added. I don't care for them with bacon, but I used to love them wrapped in a corn bread dough, when corn used to actually be corn. Cocktail sausages, cocktail links, cocktail wieners, or even called "those little hotdogs"...all the same thing. : )


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

lorilu said:


> Cocktail sausages, cocktail links, cocktail wieners, or even called "those little hotdogs"...all the same thing. : )


They're called little boys here.

Classic childs party food - a plate of little boys and tomato sauce


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

spotty cats said:


> *They're called little boys here.*
> 
> Classic childs party food - a plate of little boys and tomato sauce


Oh my gosh, I am crying over here!

(I prefer mustard)


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

ebonycat said:


> How about 'ladies fingers'


Good call ebony.

I once had lady fingers round my spotted dick.

With custard.

It was delightful.:Sorry


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

This is so wrong :Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sweety said:


> It's not about you Danielle, not everything is.
> 
> We have had a laugh about bizarre names for food.
> 
> Don't be so self obsessed as to believe all is about you.


But, maybe think about the audience?

We don't all have the same level of understanding and it's easy to overstep the mark 

It's only really amusing if everyone gets the joke IMO otherwise it smacks of something else imv 

Perhaps starting a separate thread for the "funnies" would have been a better idea, avoiding confusion? Just a suggestion for the future


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

What about Lion Bars?


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

smokeybear said:


> What about Lion Bars?


Someone once told me that Lion Bars were made from big cats. She was lion.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> But, maybe think about the audience?
> We don't all have the same level of understanding and it's easy to overstep the mark ￼
> It's only really amusing if everyone gets the joke IMO otherwise it smacks of something else imv
> Perhaps starting a separate thread for the "funnies" would have been a better idea, avoiding confusion? Just a suggestion for the future


Of course you're terribly, terribly right, and I consider myself suitably admonished.:Sorry

I'm off to church to receive holy communion, which isn't really the body or the blood of Christ....

It would be long out of date and smell somewhat rather fetid if it was.:Stop


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Sairy said:


> This is so wrong :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 313262


Judging by how many of my mum friends rant about "bl**dy Peppa Pig", I reckon these will be a hit with them


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

What about nuns farts
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nun's_puffs
But the worst one, (and i am giving you fair warning) is Virgin boy egg.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virgin_boy_egg


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Sairy said:


> I don't know, I've never had a rabbit. I had a friend whose dog used to eat rabbit droppings. Maybe someone who has a rabbit can clarify.


As someone who used to own rabbits, I can confirm that they do eat their own sh1t.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> But, maybe think about the audience?
> 
> We don't all have the same level of understanding and it's easy to overstep the mark
> 
> ...


The very first reply was mine, and I explained what goldfish were. To which OP responded "give them a decent name so people won't think you eat actual goldfish." 
Where else do you go from there but to bring up other strange names for food?

I'm not going to make assumptions about poster's ability to understand. I don't like it when it's done to me, I won't do it to others. 
If you're able to write coherent sentences online and respond coherently, clearly there is not an issue with understanding.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

SusieRainbow said:


> What about fish fingers ? Prawn balls ?


Really laughed out loud reading prawn balls in my mind. I pictured something off sponge Bob waddling round with ready to batter and fry sweet and sour balls!!




spotty cats said:


> They're called little boys here.
> Omg!!! That's both hilarious and shocking!!
> Classic childs party food - a plate of little boys and tomato sauce





steveshanks said:


> What about nuns farts
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nun's_puffs
> But the worst one, (and i am giving you fair warning) is Virgin boy egg.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virgin_boy_egg


I lost it at nuns farts/puffs. The virgin egg one is beyond comprehension lol. Eeeww!!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Cadbury don't discriminate against any particular animal. I just wonder how they get them in the bag.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

steveshanks said:


> What about nuns farts
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nun's_puffs
> But the worst one, (and i am giving you fair warning) is Virgin boy egg.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virgin_boy_egg


That last one has GOT to be made up.

:Wideyed


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

steveshanks said:


> But the worst one, (and i am giving you fair warning) is Virgin boy egg.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virgin_boy_egg


One local man was quoted stating, "The smell kills me. I feel like throwing up at the thought of it. It stinks


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

How about Freddo?









Or Panda drinks?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

FeelTheBern said:


> As someone who used to own rabbits, I can confirm that they do eat their own sh1t.


They do. Because what they eat is so low in nutritional value, they need to digest it twice.

Cows do it to, but it's part of the digestive process.

I'm glad we don't eat grass


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Zaros said:


> Time, then, to rename the traditional English dish known as Toad In The Hole.
> 
> For the benefit of those not acquainted with the culinary delight, Toad in the hole consists of sausages and Yorkshire pudding batter.
> 
> Polite notice; no toads or frogs mistaken for toads were hurt, harmed or included during the making of this product.


I got into trouble as a small child for refusing to eat toad in the hole. NO ONE realised it was because I thought it contained a real toad!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

CuddleMonster said:


> I got into trouble as a small child for refusing to eat toad in the hole. NO ONE realised it was because I thought it contained a real toad!


Funny, how the perception of children can be.

When I was a kid, I though gas was a bad word. I remember how shocked I was one time when my mother said we had to "stop for gas" before going shopping. I sat in my seat petrified, not knowing what was going to happen.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

CuddleMonster said:


> I got into trouble as a small child for refusing to eat toad in the hole. NO ONE realised it was because I thought it contained a real toad!


And when I was young I was rather shocked to learn the Kiwi bird didn't lay fruit, like hens laid eggs.:Wideyed

Jellyfish only came in one flavour.:Yuck

And Shepherds pie wasn't made from dead people who used to tend sheep. 

It's a funny old world.:Wacky


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

ouesi said:


> Okra is an actual food


You mean goldfish crackers, penguins and fish fingers aren't?!! That's food discrimination!


----------



## Franksthename (May 31, 2017)

Not sure about these don't think I'll bother


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Had some beautiful buffalo wings last night with some friends  and then needed to go for hair of the dog today


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

When I visited Japan I drank a lot of this...


----------

